# Any fish stores open on good friday?



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

as title suggest are there any fish stores open tomorrow on good friday?


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

dragon aquarium in mississauga is open, they've relocated next door. it may be a little messy in there due to the move but should be ok in the future


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you sure? When I was by there two weekends ago. The store had a closed sign on it.
I though it had closed. That's the store beside Big Al's right?
Catherine


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bettasandbeads said:


> Are you sure? When I was by there two weekends ago. The store had a closed sign on it.
> I though it had closed. That's the store beside Big Al's right?
> Catherine


They were suppose to move to a smaller place @ next door


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

They just moved next door.


----------

